# What curricular choices have you made for next year?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I am just curious what curricular choices you all have made for next year. I am thinking this through right now. What do you love? What did you hate?

Thanks,
Cindyc.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ooooh, good question. We are looking at using Alpha Omega for next year, we need to decide pretty soon though as we will be ready to start by May I'm guessing.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I changed from Unit studies I have been writing to Heritage Studies for Social Studies and Science from BJU (need the structure, I think)

I am sticking with Saxon Math, AVKO Spelling, and Shurely English for sure - Love each of them for different reasons. Also bought some math stuff from Remedia Publications for my LD son and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! 

Already have everything bought for our next year (starts in June)


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I was just going through books and making lists to make sure I am ready for next year before summer gets here.

We use Rod and Staff for Bible, Christian Liberty Press for history and science, Abeka for middle school science, and Apologia for high school. Easy Grammar and Daily Grams. Sonlight for literature and high school history, Spelling Power for spelling, Student Writing Intensive for writing. My kindergartener will be doing My Fathers World. I think that's everything 

We do not do alot of extracurricular activities, but for next year we will do swimming lessons, piano lessons, Keepers at Home, and Contenders for the Faith.

I'd love to come up with some art lessons, but it is NOT my forte at all and they are tired of what we have been using, so I need to work on that. Suggestions?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Do what? You are kidding? I am hardly through this year and here you go raising the bar and planning for next year! I best get busy.......


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

meanwhile said:


> Do what? You are kidding? I am hardly through this year and here you go raising the bar and planning for next year! I best get busy.......


L! Hey, no rush. We homeschool, right? We get to do it on our OWN timetable within the limits of the law. No stress! 

Hello, my name is Cindy and I am a chronic planner... 

Cindyc.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hello, my name is Cindy and I am a chronic planner...


LOL ! ! ! 

And I thought it was just me!  I didn't realize lots of others were already planning for "next year". I think I have most of what we need. Really informal Kindergarten. For my soon to be "1st grader" (meaning he's almost 6 years old) we'll do Ray's Arithmetic, Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons, McGuffey Readers, Greenleaf Press Old Testament History and maybe Egypt for History, an atlas, maps and online things for geography. We'll continue Hebrew for foreign language. I'm not stressing the writing yet. He writes some, but we work on improving fine motor skills. Then I'm planning to use a Charlotte Mason italics program I found (cheap) last year. For science, lots of informal lessons guided by interest, and I just downloaded 101 Days of Creation from Simply Charlotte Mason. We'll probably start Apologia in 2nd or 3rd grade. 

I think we're going to do school year round, only it will be shorter in the summer. I have lots of trouble forming new good habits, so if we stop for summer, I'll have too much trouble getting going again. During the summer, there's so much daylight here, and we get up earlier, so we'll do about an hour or so after breakfast, then get started with the day's work at about the same time we are now. 

That's my plan, but I may or may not stick to it. 

Jenny
Frontier Freedom


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

"Next year"- or should I just say next, since we don't take summer break - we will be using Rod and Staff for Math, English (and Phonics) and Reading. R&S Math is a new one for us, I just got the books yesterday and I'm happy with our choice. Apologia for science and KONOS for everything else (yes, KONOS includes science, by DS wants more!). No extras at all here, we don't have any options for "scheduled extras" here in Hungary. We did sight see and absorb the foreign culture, though, on the weekends.


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

Tapestry of Grace for history/Bible/English
Teaching Textbooks for math - Alg. 2
Apologia Science - Chemistry

Not sure about the rest yet. I need to review the high school requirements for Kansas.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I think we will be doing the same. 

History - Biblioplan Year 4
Math - Singapore all around, I think. I may do a different highschool/jr. high course
LA - Christian Liberty Academy
Bible - CLA for the oldest three, Something and the Millers for the youngest two.
Science - Stilll working on that. I think I may move to Singapore for that for the older two and keep what we are doing for the youngest three.

This has been a good year. The only thing I am still frustrated with is writing. We will continue to work on that. It comes easily for me, so it is hard to teach.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

No bought curriculum but we are planning to focus more heavily on reading and writing.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I am finishing this year's curriculum, because I bought two years worth last year. I'll need a couple more Total Language Plus studies for the younger girls and one more wordsmith workbook for the olders. Both of the Older kids will need another elective type course. Then we'll be set. I have the Saxon 54 through Algebra so I won't buy anymore math. I can't believe I'm looking at graduating a child! How did the time go so fast?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Cheryl in SD said:


> The only thing I am still frustrated with is writing. We will continue to work on that. It comes easily for me, so it is hard to teach.


Cheryl, have you tried *Institute for Excellence in Writing*? I know families who have started using it with their children. All of them absolutely LOVE it! They say it's really turned things around for them when it comes to writing. That's one of the things I'm definitely planning on trying when my boys get older. I've also heard that a program called Writing Strands is very good, but I don't have any friends who are actually using it.

Best wishes,

Jenny


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

This will be our first curriculum switch next year. We are going with Switched on Schoolhouse for our 3-7 graders and continue with Christian Light for the first graders.

I am looking forward to a computer based program since I'm having a hard time keeping up with correcting!


----------



## Aint2nuts (Feb 18, 2008)

I did k12 this year, with a school program. I have to say I love the curriculm as long as I make things more interesting than just 'doing the workbooks'. I can't afford to do homeschooling on my own unless I rely heavily on websites. I really would like to go to something else next year, but I would need something very inexpensive. 

I am on a very limited income, and books are pricey. We are planning a move mid summer to another state, where there is no k12 unless you buy it. Not a choice for us.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

akhomesteader said:


> Cheryl, have you tried *Institute for Excellence in Writing*? I know families who have started using it with their children. All of them absolutely LOVE it! They say it's really turned things around for them when it comes to writing. That's one of the things I'm definitely planning on trying when my boys get older. I've also heard that a program called Writing Strands is very good, but I don't have any friends who are actually using it.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Jenny


We used this for the first time last year and I only wish I had discovered it years and years ago! It is wonderful! It holds the childrens interest, gives them real direction, and has made a huge difference not just in their writing, but every subject. It has taken the pain out of writing, journaling, essays, etc.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

connie in WV said:


> This will be our first curriculum switch next year. We are going with Switched on Schoolhouse for our 3-7 graders and continue with Christian Light for the first graders.
> 
> I am looking forward to a computer based program since I'm having a hard time keeping up with correcting!


We use SOS for science in certain grades. One year we tried to do every subject in it, but my son got terrible headaches. With Chuck being a computer guru I am sure you would know to watch for eye strain from the screen, but I didn't.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

We are enrolling in Seton. For both kids it's $1025 which includes all the books, teachers etc. My husband wants "more structure" than we had this past year (year #1) and I agree. For 2 kids it is pretty reasonable in my opinion and has a good background. Plus they use Saxon math for grades 4+

If I was doing more "on-my-own" I would have switched to Rod and Staff + Saxon for math. I enjoyed the LifePacs but I don't think it challenged them enough in my opinion. (grades 2 & 5)

Unbelievable but next week I am doing testing with them to finish out the year and then we'll take a short break and then start back up late April/begininning May with Seton.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I'm wiping a little egg off of my face to answer this. After giving someone on this forum a RAVE review about Sonlight (which I still LOVE and recommend), I'm switching. After really looking at the program and how I could do it with 3 (ages 5-12), I started hunting. 
We're switching to Tapestry of Grace for next year. We'll use Rod & Staff for Bible & English, MAth-U-See for all three. The oldest will do Apologia Elem. Science and the middle one will do Christian Liberty Science. I'll probably use Sonlight LA for my K-er because it worked really well for his sister and I like the way that one year was done. My oldest will have typing and Italian and outside classes for piano and dance. The middle will have dance & gymnastics and we'll all go swimming when ever we can. Their art next year will be whatever is included with Tapestry and some hands on kits with the little guy. I have a really neat music book called _Classical Magic _that we tried to fit in this year and will schedule better for next.

Glad to hear the good review for IEW, although Tapestry uses Writing Strands. Nice to know of a backup.

Cindy - I'm also guilty of chronic planning.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Palace said:


> Well, I'm wiping a little egg off of my face to answer this. After giving someone on this forum a RAVE review about Sonlight (which I still LOVE and recommend), I'm switching. After really looking at the program and how I could do it with 3 (ages 5-12), I started hunting.
> We're switching to Tapestry of Grace for next year. We'll use Rod & Staff for Bible & English, MAth-U-See for all three. The oldest will do Apologia Elem. Science and the middle one will do Christian Liberty Science. I'll probably use Sonlight LA for my K-er because it worked really well for his sister and I like the way that one year was done. My oldest will have typing and Italian and outside classes for piano and dance. The middle will have dance & gymnastics and we'll all go swimming when ever we can. Their art next year will be whatever is included with Tapestry and some hands on kits with the little guy. I have a really neat music book called _Classical Magic _that we tried to fit in this year and will schedule better for next.
> 
> Glad to hear the good review for IEW, although Tapestry uses Writing Strands. Nice to know of a backup.
> ...


L! Nice to know I'm not the only one! You sound like you have a very good plan. We have used tapestry and I think it is very good for families with multiple grade levels. VERY good, in fact.

Cindyc.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you, Cindy. I'm a little nervous about the switch, but after going through their free CD, I think this is the right move for our family. I'm so fortunate that my oldest is a great independent learner. The little one will pretty much do whatever she does! It leaves time to really work with my middle one who needs more 1on1.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have used Alpha Omega for the last three years, it is pretty good . But definitly look into it before you purchase. It tends to rush through alot of things and then if you chose the planned calendar your child has to look at alot of "red exclamation marks" if they are not ..keeping up. I am hoping to start something else next year , I hope to get some good ideas from all you who have posted. God Bless.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

I ordered! I'm done... we got R&S complete for both kids. It seems more advanced than AOP and my husband was not happy with the LifePacs (though I liked the student guideness of them).

Our 1st year is over.... and while we wait for the R&S books to show up, they get a break  We HS through the summer - just not as intense but they like the fact they are done.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

thanking each of you for the wonderful suggestions. We absolutely have to do something different next year. I haven't found a good science - so I pulled something to gether. I haven't found a good writing or spelling program.....You ladies are wonderful! 

Now, ask me about the extra curricular....I can give you a list of those!

We do the YMCA 2 days a week = swimming, art, gym and Spanish. I teach the older girls sewing.
And we do the zoo classes in Memphis once a month. They are great classes!


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

We just bought the Apologia Zoology I book for my dd's and they are so excited about it. They both love animals and say they want to be zoologists or someone who works with animals when they grow up. Has anyone already done this series? I was wondering how long it would take to get through a book?

Dee


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We're planning on sticking with Explode the code for phonics and Math U See for math. Other than that I haven't decided yet. Any suggestions for a 9 yo that is borderline autistic? Here's some of the learning problems he has. He has very poor short term memory, but excellent long term. He's very kinesthetic. Poor language skills. But the area we have had the hardest time with is that he is what is called a "Gestalt" learner. Bascially, simple things are hard for him to grasp, but the more complex ideas he gets. He gets the whole picture without getting the parts of the picture. One of the reasons he's had such a hard time with phonics. *sigh* He also has problems with questions, doesn't understand "who", but if you asked him, "What is the person's name" he can answer. Has no concept of "when". Is finally starting to grasp "why". He still has some problems with just repeating what I say if he doesn't understand it. I'm trying to find some good resources to reach him in these areas. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone have the links to places to get these cirriculums from? I'm looking for something for an advanced 9 year old, computer and book based. I need history, reading/writing/vocabulary, math, and science. I'm having trouble finding links and well there's so many out there. The suggestions here are great.

Thanks.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

We have tried out many different curriculums through the years, and right now, I'm SOLD on Christian Light. We began using it for the first time this year (after Chuck posted something funny about his son's Social Studies lesson, which I won't go into again!), and are going to continue with it next year. So far, it is the best fit for our youngest 2 and how we live. 
I love the homestead-y, farm-living content, the character lessons taught through the stories, and academically it seems very good. In comparison to other curriculums, its inexpensive as well. My very reluctant reader (DD) now enjoys her school lessons, and her reading has improved dramatically in a few short months. One of my pet peeves with some of the other curriculums is they are very "city oriented." For instance, the kids are portrayed as skate-boarding on the sidewalks, or riding a bus to a friends house. We don't have sidewalks or buses, so my kids don't relate to that. Now, feeding the chickens, or milking the goats, hauling hay, gathering the eggs, they can relate to. 
So... we will happily continue to use Christian Light! (and no, I don't work for them!)


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

LOC said:


> Does anyone have the links to places to get these cirriculums from? I'm looking for something for an advanced 9 year old, computer and book based. I need history, reading/writing/vocabulary, math, and science. I'm having trouble finding links and well there's so many out there. The suggestions here are great.
> 
> Thanks.


At the top of the page on this forum is an incredible list of "favorite websites" where you can start "shopping." I'd also suggest going to a "curriculum fair" in your area and get in touch with some local homeschooler's, if you are new to homeschooling.
HTH
backwoods


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you. I haven't found any 'cirriculum fair' listing anywhere. I've talked to many homeschoolers here and they all do different cirriculums, which makes it even more confusing lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

We're doing the MO Virtual Instruction Program through Connections Academy this year. While it's an OK program, I'm not used to having someone looking over my shoulder all the time. I also don't like being told what and when to study something. 

So next year we're going back to winging it. We'll still use Horizons for math and Story of the World for history. I LOVE history, but HATE HATE HATE most history curriculmns that come out of "Christian" publishers. They all seem to lean to the right and I really don't want to teach my kids slanted history.  SOTW seems pretty much down the middle and my boys LOVE it. In fact, they's ASKED for it for next year. 

We're also going to do unit studies on the different continents that will cover reading and writing. For reading we're going to do a 'book club' and my one who struggles with reading gets to start teaching my two almost-4 year olds how to read. :cowboy:


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Bible & daily devotions
LLATL
Practical arithmetic
Apologia zoology
Assorted links & books from old fashioned education
~With a few unit studies mixed in. One about oceans & one called within the web I downloaded for free from currclick a while back.

I'm planning on keeping it simple & if we get to something the children want to stop & explore more we'll do that.


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

Like you, Tonya, we're in a (CA) virtual academy. I have enjoyed at least half of the curriculum, but am pretty frustrated with the lack of flexibility. That said, I'm sorta "stuck" doing it because my older two have special needs and the school pays for REALLY GOOD services. That sounds terrible, but there ya go. 

I have decided, however, that this year I will supplement with things that I feel are either lacking or simply over their heads. (Our science and history is RIDICULOUSLY TOUGH..especially the history.) I'll still teach it, to lay groundwork for future years, but I am adding the prairie primer starting this summer to begin teaching them American History, which isnt in either of their curric's at this point. We started the little house series this year after I realized that my daughters language arts stuff was waaaay too easy for her. The little house books have been perfect for the whole gang. Even my 3 (almost 4) year old is obsessed. 

I've also got a Christian based science curric that I'm going to start this fall as I'm noticing some things in the science that I would like to "clarify" for them.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

With my oldest ds who will be an 8th grader next year - we are sticking with Switched on Schoolhouse. He is a very "computer orientated" child and loved doing his work on the computer this past year - so that is what we are sticking with. 
For ds who will be a 3rd grader - decided after having long "talks" with him that he would also like to use Switched on Schoolhouse this coming year. This means we will more than likely be purchasing a 2nd computer over the summer - but that is okay with me.
For dd who will be a first grader - I will continue to do what I did this year. I pulled a little from a lot of different programs. Unit lessons worked really well with her this year - so that is what we will continue to do. She did several lap books which she really enjoyed working on. She is reading at a 3/4th grade level so something must be going right. 
Youngest ds - who will be 5 in May will start more "formalized" schooling this coming year. There were a lot of times this past year that he listened to the lessons and did worksheets, ect. But this coming year, I want to start him out with an everyday school routine. 

It is going to be exciting I am sure!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone do - or has anyone done - the Robinson Curriculum? I have been considering it for quite a while, but have never quite been able to buy it. Other than that - I don't know :shrug:

We have been doing Abeka the last two years - and Hate it. I want something more appropriate for them. We have also done ACE - it was okay - good for basic if you plan to add on. We have been considering doing that again so they get the necessary studies in and just run with our interests past that. I just don't know.

They are not interested in the Abeka - and it is too much paperwork with checking, so we miss out on extra activities. Very frustrating.

Keep posting, tough - I am taking notes and researching.


----------

